# Can someone help me identifiy this?



## LeonsBuddyDave (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey, I bought this bottle at a garage sale and I was wondering if you could tell me how old it might be. On the front it has "FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR RE-USE OF THIS BOTTLE" embossed on it above a picture of a man with glasses in front of what appears to be a factory of some sort. Going around the bottom of the bottle is the embossed text (as best as I can read it, for it is in a very fancy script) "Harry Vilken Jr. I drry Wilken Hilliam R. Hilken.". The bottom of the bottle says 


> D 9
> 87-41
> MI6 45-IA


 
 I can post pictures if anyone thinks that would help in identifying it.

 Any help with this would be much appreciated.


----------



## cordilleran (Jun 18, 2009)

1933 to 1964, federal law required embossment of the cited re-use prohibition on liquor bottles.


----------



## LeonsBuddyDave (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you, that brings me a little bit closer to finding out when this might have been made. Searching for any of the names present near the bottom of the bottle brings up absolutely nothing in regards to bottles or liquor, can anyone help me there?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2009)

> Harry Vilken


 
 Sounds like some type of import liquor from a Nordic or eastern europe country.


----------



## #1twin (Jun 18, 2009)

I have one just like it. If you look close you will notice that it is WILKEN. The middle name Henry E Wilken Sr is the only place the W was drawn different. The W in William T Wilken  and Harry Wilken all match in both names. I think I remember something about it being a family business[8|] Hope this helps looking for info on it.                                                             Marvin


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2009)

> Henry E Wilken Sr


 
 Ah, well that makes more sense.
 Here is a 1935 article about them...
 http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,748931-2,00.html


----------



## LeonsBuddyDave (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all your help! And thank you #1twin, I had quite a bit of difficulty reading the script. Seeing as it was made by a family-owned business, would that make this a fairly uncommon bottle?


----------



## towhead (Jun 23, 2009)

I have found quite a few of these bottles....

 -Julie


----------



## #1twin (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think it is uncommon, being it is a prohibition type bottle. I think I may even have the larger version of it stored away somewhere.        Glad to help[]                                  Marvin


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 30, 2009)

WHO'S DAVE, DO I KNOW YOU? LEON.


----------



## epackage (Sep 22, 2009)

Is this link the same as your bottle? We have a search button up top for future reference and welcome to the site !!!
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-102038/mpage-1/key-hilken/tm.htm#102067


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello Mitchell,

 Have you met Erin? It must be raining Wilkens in some part of the bottle world.


----------



## epackage (Sep 23, 2009)

It was my bad sufaceone, I responded to this post but it was from 4 months ago, then I realized erin's was the new one....lol


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 23, 2009)

Right you are, Jim. Pardon me, as I neglected to read the fine print on the original dateline. I guess it is a case of intermittent Wilkens showers somewhere in bottleland.

 *****

 Good night, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are...


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 23, 2009)

AHH the nose knows


----------

